# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  2 κοκατιλ

## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ71

πολλη καλησπερα σε ολους.  μια ερωτηση,  εαν παρω δευτερο κοκατιλ (για ζευγαρι)  θα μπορω μετα την καραντινα να το βαλω μαζι με το αλλο?  παιζει καπιο ρολο το χρωμα του καθε πουλιου??

----------


## panoss

Από ό,τι ξέρω δεν είναι τόσο το χρώμα των πουλιών αλλά αν θες να κάνεις αναπαραγωγή καλό είναι να βρεις κάποιο πουλί που να έχει την ίδια μετάλλαξη με το δικό σου..
Περίμενε να σ πούνε και οι πιο έμπειροι από εμένα!

----------


## vasilakis13

Το μονο ρολο που παιζει το χρωμα ειναι στο τι απογονους θα σου δωσει. Επισης σε περιπτωση που ζευγαρωσεις δυο lutino μεταξυ τους πολυ πιθανο να παρεις lutino με καραφλιτσα πισω απο το λοφιο. 
Εννοειται, οτι μπορεις να τα βαλεις μαζι, το θεμα ειναι, να μην εχουν μεγαλη ηλικιακη διαφορα,να τηρησεις εκτος απο την καραντινα και μια περιοδο γνωριμιας - 1-2 εβδομαδες - ωστε να μην θεωρηθει το καινουριο πουλι εισβολεας και να εισαι σιγουρος για το φυλλο, τοσο του πουλιου που εχεις τωρα, οσο και αυτου που προκειται να αγορασεις.
Ξερεις τι φυλλο ειναι το πουλακι που εχεις τωρα? Αν θες βαλε μας μια φωτογραφια και πες μας αν εχεις καποια ιδιατερη προτιμηση για τη μεταλλαξη των απογονων

----------

